# American Football Scoreboard for Windows



## RomneyH (Aug 31, 2021)

RomneyH submitted a new resource:

American Football Scoreboard for Windows - Windows Scoreboard Helper Application for American Football



> An application for managing text files for displaying scoreboard values for American Football.  The values of the text files can be shown in OBS as text sources.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## flewstew (Oct 8, 2021)

First off ... love the application it works soooo well... I have a question about the possession images, having trouble understanding where and how to make them work... the Timeout stuff was pretty simple, and was able to create my own graphics just by replacing them with the exact same name and file structure... but the possession is just beyond me at this point... would love a quick little explanation of file names and what to do to make it work with OBS

Once again this thing is awesome and love every new feature


----------



## flewstew (Oct 8, 2021)

Nevermind... I just figured out what my problem was!

Love this thing... also what about running the clock down to  Seconds and tenths once its under a min?

Thanks,


----------



## RomneyH (Oct 18, 2021)

flewstew said:


> Nevermind... I just figured out what my problem was!
> 
> Love this thing... also what about running the clock down to  Seconds and tenths once its under a min?
> 
> Thanks,


I haven't done sub-second timing yet since there's latency between the clock and the display composed to two elements.  First, the file read by OBS is only written every refresh interval.  That can be managed by setting a short refresh interval (maybe 50ms).  Second, there can be some latency from when the file is updated to when it appears in OBS (which I don't believe I can control).  I'll work on adding tenths of a second this week.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## RomneyH (Oct 18, 2021)

I added tenths of a second support for the game clock under 1 minute in version 1.1.3.  OBS Studio appears to read from text files about every 1 second, so you may need to go fairly low level to get 0.1 second resolution to display smoothly.  https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/read-from-text-file-refresh-rate.73589/ Thanks for trying my utility!


----------



## MJM (Mar 20, 2022)

I do agree this app is great and have enjoyed playing with it and looking forward to using it this football season.  Are the image files in the AmericanFootballScoreboard.nupkg folder?  Or what is in that folder that for some reason I am not able to open up?


----------



## MJM (Mar 20, 2022)

I used a football png file and copied it to the possession folder and using the image in OBS was able to display but not control it with the possession check on the GUI. Is image the proper source to use for Possession?


----------



## Freejack (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi!

Fantastic plugin, but it has an error i think.

If i change the quarter from 3rd to 4th then the timeout counter reset itself to 3. How can i solve this problem please?


----------



## Freejack (Apr 23, 2022)

I want to play an animation when the flag option is ticked, can you please add an option to make a text file with a flag status? That way i can use it in OBS. If i switch on the flag in your program then OBS will read the text file and put on the animation in the scoreboard according to the read out data and put down after the flag is no more ticked.


----------



## Freejack (Apr 23, 2022)

Freejack said:


> I want to play an animation when the flag option is ticked, can you please add an option to make a text file with a flag status? That way i can use it in OBS. If i switch on the flag in your program then OBS will read the text file and put on the animation in the scoreboard according to the read out data and put down after the flag is no more ticked.


Nevermind, i figured it out!


----------

